# Ralph Lauren Purple Label and Black Label



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with items from these lines? What do you make of the quality? I've always been somewhat curious since I visited RL's website and saw that above the Polo line is Black Label and then Purple Label. Then yesterday on ebay a deal came up and I bought this Purple Label polo:





































Anyone care to chime in? I'll post thoughts when I get it.


----------



## William Voelkel (Mar 16, 2013)

The p purple line is all made in Italy. It's amazing quality! Do it!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC74 (Aug 8, 2016)

Their purple line is really completely different quality than their lower lines. You'll really enjoy your new shirt.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Purple and black are their decent quality. Polo is the rubbish that brings in the money


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

The quality of the cotton as well as the fit compare favourably to a 'Polo polo' I also have. I went ahead and ordered some shorts for when the weather gets warmer...


----------



## ty423 (Oct 12, 2016)

I've gone to their boutique but the prices I can't justify


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

ty423 said:


> I've gone to their boutique but the prices I can't justify


Yeah, I wouldn't be paying boutique prices. These were discounted on ebay...


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I imagine shorts in that colour being heavily discounted


----------



## upupa epops (Apr 24, 2016)

Just a personal opinion, I consider clothes more or less a commodity, paying stupid prices for haute couture or something that wants to be that, is the biggest waste of money I can imagine.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

upupa epops said:


> Just a personal opinion, I consider clothes more or less a commodity, paying stupid prices for haute couture or something that wants to be that, is the biggest waste of money I can imagine.


Clothes make the man. Naked people have little or no influence on society.

MT


----------



## kcohsg (Apr 22, 2010)

Good quality. Just wait for sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> I imagine shorts in that colour being heavily discounted


Haha yeah they're pretty bright...thinking of using them for swimming...


----------



## JonB79 (Oct 13, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I believe Black Label, which was the only line I really liked, is discontinued. Purple Label is their mainline with high quality and a traditional style. Black Label was positioned as a more fashion forward high quality alternative, with a lot of biker/distressed style items. RRL is the third quality line they have, which has a western denim angle. The other lines are lower quality diffusions.


----------



## sfo (Oct 18, 2008)

Several purple label shoes are made by Edward Green. As good as it gets. Their PL suits are all outstanding, yet overpriced (IMO). YOMV


----------



## Fraga (Sep 26, 2011)

Paulo 8135 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be paying boutique prices. These were discounted on ebay...


ahahahahahaha I thought the same thing. I just did not dare to say it.


----------



## madlou (Aug 15, 2014)

The only thing I use from Polo black is their cologne


----------



## Lucaass29 (Nov 25, 2016)

I've been keeping my eye out for eBay deals on Purple Label since I discovered the branch in Saks a couple weeks ago. The clothing seemed like a completely different league of quality than PRL and LRL when I was looking at it in the store.


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

I used to work with the brand. Purple is their line at the highest pricepoint, barring any special make ups, limited editions, off the runway specials. Apparel cost (to the company/manufacturer) is generally determined by materials + labor (+ logistics). Generally, Purple Label would have the highest cost materials, the highest level of quality control out of all their lines. Because they usually produce these at lower quantities, they also don't have the scale that other products in their line do to get lower prices.

I want to make note that the highest cost materials do not always mean that it's the best product. Generally speaking, apparel manufacturing in China is currently the best in the world. They have established entire ecosystems to support their manufacturing like textile schools. Also they are just at that stage in their economic development where Textiles make up a large part of their economy - like France in the 1700's Britain in the 1800's US in the 1900's. Textiles are generally considered a low skill industry and Made in Italy, like Made in the US, is most often a marketing tool. However, products made in developed economies usually have better quality control. 

What is most important though, in my opinion, is your feeling when putting on the clothing, kind of like watches.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lucaass29 said:


> I've been keeping my eye out for eBay deals on Purple Label since I discovered the branch in Saks a couple weeks ago. The clothing seemed like a completely different league of quality than PRL and LRL when I was looking at it in the store.


http://stores.ebay.co.uk/loveshoescd/Ralph-Lauren-/_i.html?_fsub=8650952011


----------



## LewiC (Oct 31, 2012)

I believe the purple label and black label are both top of the Ralph Lauren lines. Purple label have a more traditional look and fit while the black is more younger vibe with a more "slim" or "modern" fit. Both are pricey but the materials used are top notch and better than the more popular blue label with the horse on it.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Black Label has been dead for a year or two hasn't it? 

Polo Ralph Lauren has some good quality items in it; their "made in Italy" stuff is usually very good, suits are made by Corneliani. Ralph Lauren does a couple of different manufacturers for shoes, at one point Purple Label shoes "Made in England" were all Edward Green. Polo has had Edward Green shoes but I think these days "made in England" might all be Crockett & Jones or Alfred Sargent. Purple label and Polo have some "made in Italy" shoes, don't know who makes those.

I am also fond of the RRL (Double RL) line. Very good quality jeans.


----------

